# *Official* Easter ham thread



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Since many of us will be smoking hams for Easter (some of us beginners), I thought that it would be a good idea to consolidate as much information as possible on this subject into a single thread.  I'd like for this thread to be a place where people can ask questions, people can answer them, and everyone who's smoking a ham for Easter can post the procedure that they used and their opinions on the end results.  Obviously, we want as much Qview as possible, too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for me, I've ordered a fresh 1/2 ham (butt portion) that has been cured but not pre-cooked from a local rancher.  I plan to smoke it in hickory on Saturday then skin, trim, score, and glaze it on Sunday, bringing it up to temp and setting the glaze in the oven.

I'm hoping that everyone who is planning on preparing a ham for Easter will participate in this thread, because I feel that it would be beneficial to all of us.

Thank you,
-Bret


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

I know that many of you are planning on smoking a ham for Easter.

Please relate your plans/experiences here and don't let this thread die.

This forum is all about helping people, and I think that this thread is a perfect opportunity to do such a thing.

Also, if you have questions about smoking a ham then ask them here.  I'm certain that they will be answered.


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 1, 2010)

on the home page of the smf , jeff has a ham recipe on smoking one.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

It's alright


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, I know.  But maybe some people are doing fresh ones, and maybe some people are doing precooked ones, and maybe some people are curing their own.

I just figured that we could all slam our Easter ham Qview into one thread to make it easier.  Also, I figured that if anyone had any questions about smoking a ham for Easter, then they could all be addressed here instead of starting a new thread for each one.

I'm just trying to be efficient.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bump, Bump, Bump... as you say maybe some people are doing it one way while othere are doing it another, they may also want to post their own way. It's not a bad/wrong thing, maybe just an individual thing. I'm sure you'll get some replies/postings, and I thank you for your concerned interest. It's all good my friend.


----------



## dkellogg3 (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't find that link on the front page.... Help!

C'mon guys... let's hear it.  I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing, and would love to hear some of your ideas!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea don't worry if you aren't getting a lot of posts in this one. Its probably just because some people would rather start their own post on their particular smoke. Don't take it personal. I'm sure you will get some post coming in here soon. I am not personally doing a ham this year at all.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

Ill be following this thread for some ideas,  I wont be doing a ham on Easter(doing bb ribs & going to my sisters for ham),  but will be sure to pick up one on sale in the days after to do soon after.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 1, 2010)

I havent even decided if i am doing Ham for Easter... But i guess i better decide in the next day or so... if I do decide to go with Ham I will probably do Jeff's Newsletter Fully Cooked Ham... But I was thinking of doing something a little different... only 3 people for Easter this year (counting me) so we shall see...


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not trippin' -- just thought it would be cool for everyone to post Qview and details for their Easter hams in one thread.  Hopefully, questions could be answered in time, also.

@dkellogg3:
Jeff has a video on Youtube on how to smoke a precooked ham (looks like a honey spiral), but I can't find the link right now.  Maybe do a Youtube search for "TulsaJeff".

I'll be picking up my ham today from Bar Mac Ranch -- I'm so excited!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 1, 2010)

I took a turkey out for Easter, my In-Laws are coming over and they are Jewish.....If I do a ham I do a fully cooked ham and glaze it with a jalapeno pepper jelly glaze, really good!
Don't worry about the lack of posts, I have posted many times that I thought would get lots of responses, and it got buried pretty fast, it just happens.


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 1, 2010)

I will be following this thread as well for ideas.I can't smoke this weekend, Grandpa is doing a ham for Easter Saturday and the inlaws are doing one for Easter on Sunday.I got shut out for the 2nd year in a row!!I plan on doing one the week after and plan to follow Jeffs method.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 1, 2010)

My buddy just told me that he has a whole ham that he got in a hog purchase.  All he said was that it was an uncooked ham, and a damn big one.

So, I'll be interested in what to do for it. I'll pick it up tomorrow amd know more then, but it's frozen and not going to be used for easter.  He says its intended use is for the consuming of a case of beer. Hmmm....come to think of it he owes me one of those!  I havent searched for the curing or smoking of a fresh ham - yet!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

The one I'm getting hasn't been precooked but has been cured.  I have no idea how long it's going to take, that's why I'm smoking it on Saturday.  There's another thread here by pops where he shows you how to cure one.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm going to try one Jeff's style.  Here's a link to the video.  I may make my own glaze, rather than use BBQ sauce.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

I want to glaze mine, too, but haven't looked for one yet.  I'll post it when I decide on one.


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm planning to do a pre-cooked ham for Easter. I would like ideas for the kind of glaze/mop people use. What temp to bring it to before it's done and the kind of wood used. I like Jeff's recipe but I don't want to use BBQ sauce this time.


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's one I did for Christmas '08 that I've done a couple of times since then. Looks and tastes good and doesn't take much work to get it that way. By the way, "BC" means "Before Crash" where a lot of the posts were lost in a server crash and so links in those threads may not work anymore.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74806


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

I've used this glaze many times in the oven, and it's always a hit, so I'm going to try it on my smoked ham:

1/1/4 Cups dark brown sugar, packed
1/4 Cup Dijon mustard
1 Tablespoons Jack Daniels Whiskey
1/4 teaspoon ground clove
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice

Mix it all together and set aside for glaze during the last hour of smoking.


----------



## placebo (Apr 1, 2010)

I think you will be very happy with the results. I do the pre-cooked hams with my favorite glaze quite often and they always turn out wonderful!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks.  I see you have a MES.  Any tips?


----------



## placebo (Apr 1, 2010)

It's pretty easy really. I pre heat it to about 240ish then stick the cloves into the ham while it's warming up. Since the ham is pre-cooked your only really warming it up and not cooking it so be careful not to leave it in too long and let it dry out. 3-4 hours usually does the trick for me. I'll start basting it with my glaze about 2 hours in cause I like it that way. I usually use hickory and cherry but have used only hickory many times.


----------



## juice (Apr 1, 2010)

I've already put this in another thread but here are pics of my ham I''m smoking right now.  Simple yellow mustard coat then my favorite pork rub.  From what I've read it needs to be brought up to at least 140* but I will probably take it to 150* based on some posts I've seen. It was cured but not pre-cooked.  I've always heard that pre-cooked hams don't take very much smoke but I have no idea if that's true or not as I haven't eaten or smoked one before.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks perty tasty, but, What's under the tent? You are holding out on some hidden treasures there?


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha.  That's the shoulder that I put in this morning.  I posted about it in this thread


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw his other thread... if i recall it was a pork shoulder... dont quote me on that LOL


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Mine's the same.  What temp are you using, how much does it weigh, and how long do you think it will take to reach temp?

The pics look great!  I, too, would like to know what hidden goodies are on the lower rack.


----------



## juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry all, it's a tented pork shoulder.  It was in my other post from this morning.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah I am cheating and smoking a precooked one, using Jeff's tech, but my rub and a great BBQ sauce from my brother in law.  Of couse I have to make some ABTS for the crowd.  I am using hickory btw


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

I smoked a spiral ham last weekend. I used the brown sugar glaze pack that came with it. I diluted it a tiny bit with some apple juice and brushed it every 15 minutes, smoked with apple, cherry and maple chips for 2 hours. No qview on it and it has been devoured except for some ham and eggs this weekend.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

I just picked up my ham from Bar Mac!  It's only 9 # but it's a butt portion, it's been cured, it doesn't have any additives shot into it, and it's fresh.  That hog was walking around until Tuesday morning.  Can't wait to get it into the smoker Saturday!


----------



## rgacat (Apr 1, 2010)

Well Myth I was going to smoke one but my daughter ask if she could buy one from a group of boy scouts in her town so I agreed to support the troop. I could still post a picture if that would help ease your pain 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm sure you will have lots of posts next week. 
Happy Easter
Ronnie


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 2, 2010)

Now there's a Man after my own heart!
Good Going! I'm a Scouter from the start!


----------



## smokin swede (Apr 2, 2010)

I was thinking of cold smoking a precooked shank ham portion for 6 or 7 hrs on Saturday to get a more smokier flavor and then heat it to temp with a glaze on Sunday. Has anyone tried this and has it improved the flavor? Or would the cold smoke be a waste of time?


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

This thread is buried but not dead!

Please ask and answer all of your Easter ham questions here.

Also, I'm buying a camera just for SMF, and I expect to see some Q-view of all of your awesome Easter hams posted up in here.  Mine will be regardless of how boring they are.

DO IT!


----------



## gnubee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just get a small pre-cooked ham At The wholesale store. I then cut cross hatch slices in it about 1/2 inch deep all round. I smoke it for a couple hours at 220f with Apple and Cherry wood then spritz a mix of Maple syrup smoke for another hour or so. Right at the end I make a demerara sugar ( like turbanado ) and some orange brandy, I add a little of the juice from the marichino cherry jar into that mix then in a sauce pan simmer till it gets quite thick, I paint that on the ham with a bbq brush. I put it on the BBQ crank up the heat to high to caramalize the glaze on it for the last 20 minutes to a half hour or so. You have to watch it carefully so the sugars don't burn. When the glaze is bubbling away it is done. 

My wife likes to stick those gawd aweful whole cloves all over the ham. I hate the taste of cloves so She has to do a ham for her side of the family and I do the small one for me. Lately though I have had to buy a bigger hams while hers gets smaller because ..................MINE IS BETTER
and it gets eaten first.....neener neener neener.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the taste of ground cloves in a glaze, but the whole ones are a bit of a nuisance to me.  When I make a country ham I just skin it, trim it, score it, then rub it with brown sugar and bread crumbs and let that set.

I'm still looking for a glaze for my city ham, though -- I want something sweet with honey preferably.  I'll post the one I go with when I decide on one.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Myth!

I use 7-Up and Honey for a glaze.  Personally, I can't stand the taste or smell of cloves, but anything can be added to taste.  We've tried apple juice and pineapple juice with honey, but 7-up or Sprite seem to do the trick for us.

We don't use honey from the grocery store and get it from local farmers.  Huge difference in taste!!
Points for sticking with this post!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Todd


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 3, 2010)

My wife came home with a fresh ham. I asked for a cured, uncooked ham but that's OK. Plan to inject it with a Maple Sugar/pineapple juice mix and make up a wet rub of maple sugar, Magic Dust, a bit of Jack and pineapple chunks. Planning to cook to 160*. Time will tell how we do as this has never been done by me.


----------



## glgoodwin (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice thread! I will be getting my 1st Ham going tomorrow and am really excited about it.  I love seeing what others have done so I can steal the idea, modify it, and make and even better product
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, thanks for the ideas


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Todd!

7-up sounds interesting -- I've used it when boiling a country ham before.  It makes sense that it would be good on a city ham, too.  Any specific amounts, or do you just eyeball it?


----------



## johnnie2130 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a cooked, spiral cut ham with no bone and it's small - only 4 pounds. 

How do I know how long to smoke it so it doesn't dry out? Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd smoke it at 225* and pull it out when the temp reaches 160*.  I don't think it would take longer than 4 hours.

There's a link to Jeff's video earlier in this thread -- he's doing the same thing.  You should check it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





EDIT: here's the link: 

EDIT2: actually it would probably be closer to 2.5 hrs.  the temp is the key, though


----------



## johnnie2130 (Apr 3, 2010)

The ham he's smoking looks much larger than mine and he only smokes it for 2 1/2 hours. That's why I'm wondering about the time. Is 160* when it should be pulled?


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah i just noticed that, too (see edit2).  

160* is what I've always read for pork.


----------



## bonedadddy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Myth, nice thread! I have gotten some idea on here too...I will probably combine some of the MOP recipes with my Captain Morgans Tattoo Rum...its almost like alcoholic molasses...

I will post QVIEW tomorrow when I am done...Also going to throw in some fresh asparagus...Its pretty cheap right now!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, BoneDaddy, that sounds good!

Mine's uncooked, and I'm not going to do anything at all to it.  I'm just gonna let the hickory do its magic then glaze it.  This is my first time, but I'll get more creative next time.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 3, 2010)

For a precooked ham w/ no bone I would think of 140 to 145 internal temp would be plenty, and not dry it out. Remember it is already cooked you are just heating it through. Hours / pound I'm not sure but for 4 pounds and at cooker temps of 220 to 240 I'm only guessing that it might take 3 hours =/-. That is just my opnion.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

Olecrosseyes is right about the temp for an already cooked ham.  Thank you, sir!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, I got started *extremely late* tonight.  I got the ham in around 8pm.  That's OK, though, because I have a whole box of Merlot to keep me company. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, here's the victim:



















And the MES:







Like I said, I didn't do anything to the ham -- I'm just gonna glaze it.  And you can't tell from the pic, but TBS has definitely been achieved! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll post more Q-view whenever I pull it.  Sometime in the wee hours of the morning, I expect! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!
-Bret


----------



## caveman (Apr 4, 2010)

This is why I buy the meat I am going to smoke.  Can never trust the Mrs. to bring back what I sent her for.


----------



## csmith2884 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I knew I would get to this post sooner or later, for Easter here 2 6-7 pound per cooked spiral sliced hams, a 4-5 pound pork crown roast and a 3 pound venison roast. So smoker will be busy. I do my hams (precooked) with a baste/glaze combo I have been working on. 

 3/4 cup brown sugar 
 3/4 cup honey 
 1/2 tsp nutmeg 
 1/4 cup bourbon
I smoke these in a pan and just keep basting the juices as it cooks.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

I found a simple glaze that I'm going to try:

1/2 c. honey
1/2 c. brown sugar
1 tsp. dry mustard
1 tbsp.  orange juice

Combine honey, sugar, mustard and orange juice in 1 quart saucepan. Over  medium heat bring to a boil while stirring.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Here it is pulled at 160* (about 4.75 hrs cook time):







I'm gonna foil it and let it rest for about an hour, put it in the fridge, and then reheat it in the oven with a glaze tomorrow.  It smells so good!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see it plated and done. Looks great so far.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

I went ahead and trimmed off the skin while it was still hot (although there wasn't very much of it):







And here's the flat side right before I wrapped it:








I sneaked a taste, and it was freakin' awesome!  This ham has such a little amount of fat on it, though, I don't know how the glaze is going to work out.  We'll see tomorrow.

Cheers!
-Bret


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 4, 2010)

Bret,

Freeking Awesome Man!!!

Great Thread

Enjoy!



Todd


----------



## 1ribshort (Apr 4, 2010)

I got a spiral sliced ham and will try my first ham. Not much to it I guess but I haven't decided on the glaze yet. I picked up a few here (thanks) but if I do the one with Jack Daniels, what do I do with the rest of the whisky?


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 4, 2010)

Ohhhh, I'm sure you'll think of something.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

lol @ 1ribshort

Here it is ready for the oven.  I took it out of the fridge for 1/2 hour and preheated the oven to 325*.  I'll hit it with the glaze after an hour and bring the temp up to 140*.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 4, 2010)

*mythmaster* 
I think I might have left the skin on or had trimed it before the smoke. That area might be a place where unsealed meat will dry out. 

Fresh hams are realy not a lot dissimular to pork butts in the connective tissue department I think. I hope yours turns out tender from smoking to 160 degrees as I recall your target temp.

Keep us posted please. 

Been a many years sisce I had done a fresh ham, even then it was a netted boneless one, done on rotissory in my webber charcole grill.


----------



## hhookk (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks awesome Mythmaster. Happy Easter and enjoy. Headed to my brother in laws for prime rib.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Here it is glazed.  I should've put the glaze on earlier so I could give it a couple of coats.  It only got to cook with the glaze for 15 mins before temp was up over 140*.








@Olecrosseyes:

I did leave the skin on, but I was really surprised at how little of it there was.  Hopefully it won't be dry!

Gonna tent it for 1/2 hour then slice it before I take it over to my cousin's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

Put that in your little black book for next time.


Lookin' real good so far!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Dangit.  It's WAY TOO DRY!!!  I'll have to inject it next time. Unfortunately, I had already dumped the pan juices, too.  Frankly, I'm not 100% sure that it was cured properly, but what do I know?

Well, maybe someone will learn from my mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter to you too!

You state "not cured properly", If it was a fresh ham, it should have been cut straight from the hog, nothing done to it other than wraping for sell. I think, or might I be wrong? The brine or other curing would have been left up to you.

How was it for tenderness?

Very Very sorry for your dissapointment through planning to show with pride what you created and crafted for your family!

Keep at it, Rome was not created in a day, even though Moses parted the waters in a moment, he still had help!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 4, 2010)

I know it is not FDA correct but I pull my pork loins at 145 to 150 and at times at the 150 area they seem to be a bit dry to us as well.

Loins do not have the connective tissues that hams would have but I think I would have gone to about the same temp as you did and would have been just as dissapointed as you. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks.  Well, I *specifically* asked him for one that had been cured, and he reassured me that it had been when I picked it up.  I had my doubts when he said that it had been butchered only 2 days earlier.  Don't they have to sit for like a week?

It just looks more like a roast to me.  A very dry, dry, dry roast.  It's tender enough, though.  It might be OK with some BBQ sauce.

Live and learn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not positive about this, but I think if it only says "Fresh", that means not cured, cooked, or smoked. Your package said "Fresh".


Others know a lot more than I do.

Besarcarver


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, it also said "Roast".  I'm an idiot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

I wouldn't say that!
It seems you did it fast enough & hot enough that it'll be plenty safe to eat, unless I missed something.
If you would have done a low & slow smoke on a fresh ham, that would be something else. It looks & sounds plenty good to me.

Bearcarver


----------



## nozzleman (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I made the Maple Bourbon Ham for Easter.

Here it is all rubbed down and headed to the smoker.




And here it is coming out of the smoker.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't be too hard on yourself (err err humm, Practice what you preach Denny O (talking to my self)),

Some of the discriptive label can be wrong if they have not had your piticular item ie had a previous lable or for a brand new product that would be miss leading But the Butcher I believe may have told you it was aged, menning hung for only 2 days in the cooler after butchering?

At least it was tender enough! That had been an issue for me on the grill w/ a freash one. I have never tried them in the smoker yet.

Concider it a good start and move towards a better one next time. Perfection is from trial and error. We all have had a bunch of those haven't we? I sure have!


----------



## hokiesmokie (Apr 4, 2010)

For Easter, I smoked a spiral-sliced pre-cooked ham from the grocery store. It weighed in at 10.4 pounds and had a light glaze on it out of the package. I used Jeff's rub and barbecue sauce (only for the last 30 minutes of smoking time). Total smoking time was 3 hours at 220-230 F over RO lump charcoal and hickory chunks. 

It went in the refrigerator overnight, and was served cold for Easter brunch with an egg-sausage-bacon-cheese breakfast casserole, fruit salad, and danish. 

The ham wasn't dried out at all and was very smoky; I feared too smoky for some people (not for me, though). I was expecting the wife to not like it because of the smokiness, as she doesn't like heavy smoke flavor, but she actually gave it good marks. I thought it was pretty good for a first attempt at a smoked ham.

We had a lot left over as we had only 4 ham eaters for the meal. The only Q-view I have is of the leftover meat after I carved it off the bone:



About 2/3 of this went into the freezer, and the rest will be left in the refrigerator for picking at during the coming work week.


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried my first ham. Being a newbie I used SMOKEGUY's rub and glaze. Thanks for providing the link.
I smoked the ham for 6 hrs using lump charcoal and a mix of apple and hickory. Smoke temp. was 225.
Here is the Ham all rubbed down and ready for the smoker.


The next picture is what it looked like after the smoke. I almost forgot to take a picture so this is after we ate.



I captured the drippings added a little pineapple juice,  added a cup of raisins and boiled for 10-15 min. Thickened it with a corn starch slurry and it made a great raisin sauce for the Ham. All in all it turned out great and was liked by all. I don't think I'll ever baked another ham.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2010)

The ham turned out great! Great smoke flavor, not too much salt, and extremely tender and juicy! Qview:

Just out of the oven:



Femur bone out, sectioned into subprimals (bottom, top and sirloin tip):



Sliced ready to eat!



Not much left! It got scarfed up pronto!



See the entire thread on it's processing, curing, smoking, boning prep, and associated lard an pie at:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=89979

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, you guys.  It was actually pretty good, and I received compliments.  It was even better cold in a roll!  Seemed juicier.  I was surprised that there were very little leftovers.  All-in-all, not a bad experience, just not exactly what I wanted.

Also, thanks to everyone else for posting Q-view!  They all look awesome!


----------



## rw willy (Apr 5, 2010)

That statement is what keeps us coming back to the pit.
Glad things were good for you, try it again. And enjoy!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

This thread has more bounce to the ounce.


----------



## xterra (Mar 29, 2013)

bump  bump bump

man i gettin hungry

here little piggy!


----------



## tracy lynn (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello; HELP!  I have never cooked a whole ham and I have to cook one for 10 people on Easter!  I have a 17.5 lb. Whole, smoked, bone in ( but not cooked) ham, purchased from a farm store.  The directions read to bake in the oven at 325° for 4.5 to 5 hrs for 17 lbs.  How many hours would I cook it in a medium sized TRAEGER set at the MEDIUM setting (225-275)?  And at what point do I cover it with foil, if at all?  Thank you for helping!!!!


----------



## tracy lynn (Apr 19, 2014)

:sausage: you Whooo.  Anybody out there?


----------



## radioguy (Apr 19, 2014)

TL

Just saw this post. This is an old thread.  I'd do it at 300-325F since its raw.  Take it to IT of 140-150 depends on your doneness preference.  Guessing at 7-8 hours.  Move temp down last 2 hours 250 and apply glaze.  You don't want to burn glaze. 

Check out Bears excellent post.  
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141903/double-smoked-hams-times-4-step-by-step/30#post_991081


Stop by Roll Call, introduce yourself tell us a bit about what you do, cook or want to learn.

I hope some of the more experienced see this and chime in.

Good luck and welcome to SMF

RG


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

RadioGuy said:


> TL
> 
> Just saw this post. This is an old thread. I'd do it at 300-325F since its raw. Take it to IT of 140-150 depends on your doneness preference. Guessing at 7-8 hours. Move temp down last 2 hours 250 and apply glaze. You don't want to burn glaze.
> 
> ...


I always use Pre-cooked & Pre-smoked Hams, and then I smoke them again. That's why I hadn't made any comments about doing a Raw Ham. My Double Smoked Hams are too good to change to anything else.

I will say that if you're going to smoke a raw Ham, it should be taken to at least 145* IT, It used to be 160, but about 3 years ago, the USDA changed it to 145* IT being safe.

Bear


----------



## hanzou (Apr 19, 2014)

I am putting on an 11.5lb precooked bone-in ham on the WSM tomorrow but am unsure how long I should expect it to take.  According to the package it says in a oven at 325 degrees it will take about 15 to 20 minutes per pound, so about 4 hours.  If I smoke this thing at 225-250 how long should I expect it to take? I am thinking in the 5 to 6 hour range.


----------



## caelestis (Apr 19, 2014)

Well...I_ was_ going to start a new thread about my experiment with a double-smoked ham, but since this is the "official" Easter ham thread, I guess I'll post it here instead. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I bought a 10# spiral sliced smoked ham from the local grocery store the day _before_ I got the newsletter with the link to the recipe for double-smoked ham. I look for any excuse to use the smoker, so I jumped on that recipe right away. This is the first time I've smoked a ham of any kind, so there was a learning curve. I followed the recipe directions, but instead of taking the ham out of the package and then wrapping it in plastic wrap to control marinade injection overspray, I just left it in the package and poked the injector needle through the wrapper. That worked great. I used the maple/brown sugar sauce for injecting, as we'll have a 10 y.o. great-niece joining us for dinner tomorrow and the recipe said that the alcohol in the rum would still be noticeable. I wasn't worried about getting the kid boozy, but I didn't think she'd like the taste of the rum. I'll be making some of the rum sauce to put on the table for those who would like to put some on their food.

Anyway, the recipe for the ham said to just put it right on the smoker grate. Not thinking, I followed the directions (remember, my ham is pre-sliced). As soon as I did that I realized that it would be a problem--it started to drip as soon as the slices shifted. So I ran back inside, grabbed the only foil pan I could find and wrestled the ham into it, choking on hickory smoke the whole time. My eyes are still red, but I smell wonderful right now... Half of the bottom slice of the ham tore off and fell on the ground during the wrestling match :( but the rest of it made it into the foil pan intact. Three hours later, I needed to get my husband to help me get the thing out of the smoker, because the foil pan was full to the brim with ham juices. Somehow we got it into a larger, sturdier pan without spilling the juice, and got it indoors. After we transferred it to the sturdier pan, the other half of that torn bottom slice remained in the foil pan. We deemed that piece to be our payment for all of our hard work. It was delicious--I can't wait until Easter dinner (I originally typed "Eater"--I think that may be more appropriate!) The magnificent if slightly rumpled ham is in the fridge now, covered in foil. Tomorrow I'll pop it into the oven a couple hours before dinnertime to bring it up to serving temperature. I hope everyone eats before they come over for dinner--I want leftovers from this thing!













IMAG0062.jpg



__ caelestis
__ Apr 19, 2014


















IMAG0061.jpg



__ caelestis
__ Apr 19, 2014






--Kathy


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

Doesn't look like you'll get any complaints, Kathy !!!

Looks Real Good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sakrjj (Apr 20, 2014)

I want to say thank you for your threads! I am relatively new to smoking and always forget how long to smoke. I have a 12 pound shank Im smoking for Easter this year. And since I have started smoking my kids have gobbled it up without a word. The following is my go to recipe, but in conjunction with smoking it is oh so much better!

Baked Fresh Ham with Citrus-Rum Glaze (Foodnetwork)

Glaze

3 cups orange juice ( i use the full pulp so I don't have to rind an orange)

1 1/3 cup brown sugar

1 bay leaf

1 cinnamon stick

2 teaspoons whole peppercorns

8 whole cloves

1/4 teaspoons ground allspice

1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons dark rum

For the Ham

1 (8-10 pound) fresh ham shank end bone in and skin on

1 1/2 TBS kosher salt

1 1/2 TBS Essence ( I use Emerils or use 2 1/2 TBS paprika, 2 TBS salt, 2 TBS garlic powder, 1 TBS black pepper, 1 TBS onion powder, 1 TBS cayenne pepper, 1 TBS oregano, 1 TBS dried thyme - mix them up thoroughly)

Remove ham from frige and score it in a diamond pattern through the skin and fat about 1/2 inch deep -let it set for 30 min - prepare glaze during this time

Make up the glaze by bringing all ingredients except the rum to a boil then cook at a brisk simmer until it has reduced in volume to just over  a cup and thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. (about 30 min) Add the rum and remove from heat. 

Now take your dry rub and smother the heck out of the ham

From here on out I leave it up to the experts on smoking - but I have put it pointy end up for a few hours then put some foil around it and glazed it then smoked for a few more hours til it is up to temp. It has turned out well. Just wanted to share the recipe because it is oh so yummy and it has been one that I have used in the oven, before I had a smoker, and then in the smoker (the family thought it was a whole new recipe when smoked).


----------



## caelestis (Apr 21, 2014)

The ham was amazing... everybody had seconds and there was enough left over to send some home with the guests and we *still* have a couple pounds of ham left for ourselves! And there's a big, smoky bone for a future batch of bean soup too. To go with the ham I made mashed sweet potatoes (with just butter, no sugar) and fresh broccoli. Someone else brought an awesome pasta/veggie salad, and for dessert I made ' from scratch' pineapple upside-down cake in my great-grandmother's 150 year old cast iron skillet. We ate good yesterday!

I'll definitely be making the double-smoked ham again. I think next time I may soak the ham for a few hours first to get some of the salt out of it, or else I'll use unsalted butter in the injection mix.

--Kathy


----------

